# Books For New Pastors



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2009)

For those of us close to or just starting out as "fresh meat" in the Pastorate what can the more Veteran (and otherwise) Pastors and others recommend for reading and or listening to prepare and develop in the ministry? 

(I understand we will never really be "prepared" and that experience is the best teacher)...

Blessings and Thanks,


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 6, 2009)

Great question, Ben. I think that you are asking about pastoral ministry books in particular, is that correct?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes Nathan.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

The two that I usually hand out are: 
Brothers, We Are Not Professionals by John Piper and 
The Art of Pastoring: Ministry Without All the Answers by David Hansen.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 6, 2009)

To start:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Peacemaking-Pastor-Biblical-Resolving-Conflict/dp/0801065895/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231257994&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Peacemaking Pastor, The: A Biblical Guide to Resolving Church Conflict: Alfred, Poirier: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Competent-Counsel-Jay-E-Adams/dp/0310511402/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231258012&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Competent to Counsel: Jay E. Adams: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Christian-Counselors-Manual-Jay-Adams/dp/031051150X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231258012&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Christian Counselor's Manual, The: Jay E. Adams: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/PASTORS-SKETCHES-Conversations-Concerning-Salvation/dp/1599250853]Amazon.com: A PASTOR'S SKETCHES: Conversations with Anxious Souls Concerning the Way of Salvation: Ichabod Spencer: Books[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll give a hearty, 'Amen', to Fred's recommendations. Especially, Spencer's works. He wasn't called the Bunyan of Brooklyn for nothing. If you can get his works of sermons as well it is worth the buy.SGCB | LIFE & SERMONS OF ICHABOD SPENCER: The Author of "Pastor's Sketches"


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Benjamin,

Here is what I would suggest, looking back on nearly nine years as a pastor. Basically since preaching is the sine qua non of the Reformed church, read, think about, listen to, discuss with colleagues, and then read some more about preaching, preaching, and more preaching. I can honestly say it took me five years to develop confidence and a method that works for me.

So . . . 

1. Preaching with Confidence...Daane
2. Between Two Worlds...Stott
3. Evangelical Eloquence...Dabney
4. Peculiar Speech...Willimon
5. The Art of Prophesying...Bunyan
6. Essay on the Composition of a Sermon...Jean Claude

Then, I would find a mentor pastor that you can either meet with or talk with over the phone every week after you preached. This is humiliating and the death nail to any pride...which is a good thing!

Then, I would find 1 or 2 preachers whose sermons you listen to. Don't do this to cheat, but to enjoy and to glean. Listen to how he preaches, most importantly. I listen to Joel Beeke, for what it's worth.

Finally, read the sermons of our forefathers...Calvin, Sibbes, Watson, Owen, etc.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are my top two suggestions. There are many great books, but if I could only suggest two... they would be these:

1. _Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices_ by Thomas Brooks.

This book literally changed how I counsel and preach about sin and temptation and how to combat them. Phenomenal book. If you want to learn how to diagnose sin and help people understand why they seem to keep being beset in a certain way, this book will help you. If you want to learn how to apply scripture - both in the counseling session and in the pulpit - to aid your congregation in their mortification of the flesh, this book will be a sure aid. Read this book. Learn it. Live it. Love it.

2. _The Reformed Pastor_ by Richard Baxter. 

This book, more than any other, shapes how I understand pastoral ministry. This book is about how to be a faithful shepherd of your flock. I reread this book two times a year(!). This book causes me to be convicted, to become irritated, to rejoice, to be comforted... but mostly, it keeps me oriented on the practical "how to" of how I want to live my calling. 

Without forsaking the other good suggestions you receive, you would do well to make these two books a part of your reading list.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 6, 2009)

Basically, Ben, ask for a good (read: HUGE) book allowance!


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 6, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Basically, Ben, ask for a good (read: HUGE) book allowance!



Oh, thanks for mentioning this, Nathan! Benjamin, this is an essential part of your compensation and you need to make this clear to your congregation and elders. From 2005–2008 I was given $1,200 a year for pastoral miscellaneous (books, CD's, mp3's, journals, etc.). Recently this was raised to $2,200 a year which is more accurate. I subscribe to several journals and periodicals as well as buy lots of books.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 6, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, Ben, ask for a good (read: HUGE) book allowance!
> ...



Moderator: Could you remove Danny's $$ information, I am having 10th commandment issues right now!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread is not necessarily about me...


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 6, 2009)

Not all of these are books. But all are excellent, and some specifically focused on those entering the pastorate.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Being-Pastor-Pastors-Teachers/dp/0802431208/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231262639&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: On Being A Pastor: For Pastors and Teachers: Alistair Begg, Derek Prime, Al Mohler: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Deliberate-Church-Building-Ministry-Gospel/dp/1581347383/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231262695&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Deliberate Church: Building Your Ministry on the Gospel: Paul Alexander, Mark Dever: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Minister-Shepherd-Privileges-Responsibilities-Leadership/dp/0875087744/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231262725&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Minister as Shepherd: The Privileges and Responsibilities of Pastoral Leadership: Charles Jefferson: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Preaching-Biblically-Macarthur-Pastors-Library/dp/1418500046/ref=pd_sim_b_9]Amazon.com: Preaching: How to Preach Biblically (John Macarthur Pastor's Library): John MacArthur, Master's Seminary Faculty: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pastoral-Ministry-Shepherd-Biblically-Macarthur/dp/1418500062/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b]Amazon.com: Pastoral Ministry: How to Shepherd Biblically (John Macarthur Pastor's Library): John MacArthur, Master's Seminary Faculty: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Counseling-Counsel-Biblically-John-MacArthur/dp/1418500054/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b]Amazon.com: Counseling: How to Counsel Biblically: John MacArthur, Wayne A. Mack, Master's College Faculty: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Christian-Ministry-Charles-Bridges/dp/0851510876/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231263304&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Christian Ministry: Charles Bridges: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Preaching-Preachers-D-Martyn-Lloyd-Jones/dp/0310278708/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b]Amazon.com: Preaching & Preachers: D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Cross-Christian-Ministry-Leadership-Corinthians/dp/0801091683/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231263304&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: Cross and Christian Ministry, The: Leadership Lessons from 1 Corinthians: D. A., Carson: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pastoral-theology-pastor-various-duties/dp/1889058017/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231262967&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Pastoral theology: The pastor in the various duties of his office: Thomas Murphy: Books[/ame]

These are available in audio - 
Insight into a Pastor's Heart
SermonAudio.com - Trinity Baptist Church
http://www.trinitybookservice.org/rte-a.html


And, of course, [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Spurgeons-Lectures-Students-Shepherds-Christian/dp/0805491961/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231263440&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Spurgeon's Lectures to My Students (Shepherd's Notes. Christian Classics): C. H. Spurgeon: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 6, 2009)

A couple of books I would recommend:

1) _Nine Marks of a Healthy Church_ by Mark Dever (there is still a free summary version of this at the 9Marks website, I believe).

2) _Shepherding God's Flock_ by Jay Adams


----------



## PastorSBC (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow some great books have been listed here. 

I just want to throw out one that is a small book by Kent & Barbara Hughes that I believe should be read by every pastor.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 6, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



Hilarious, Nathan. Well, you do have Fuller Sem in your backyard. I have to buy a lot of my own books as Westminster CA doesn't have a lot of things I need. Anyways, are you getting a book allowance at LAPRCNA?


----------



## Archlute (Jan 6, 2009)

Thomas Murphy's _Pastoral Theology_, though being slightly dated, would give a young pastor much on which to chew.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 6, 2009)

Spencer's A pastor's sketches is an excellent book offering great insight. Its a book i enjoy reading. I was thinking about it earlier tonight as i was relaxing and thinking about picking it back up.

If anyone could recommend similar works by various men of God i am definately all ears! (or eyes)


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 6, 2009)

I found this book to quite valuable as well:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep 'em coming. I'm need these too!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

This book is good for a man's humility:

[ame=http://www.amazon.ca/Looking-Right-Bradley-Trevor-Greive/dp/0740718371]Looking For Mr. Right: Bradley Trevor Greive: Amazon.ca: Books[/ame]

Adam


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Keep 'em coming. I'm need these too!



 

This thread is for all of us young bucks!!!


----------



## Quickened (Jan 7, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I'll give a hearty, 'Amen', to Fred's recommendations. Especially, Spencer's works. He wasn't called the Bunyan of Brooklyn for nothing. If you can get his works of sermons as well it is worth the buy.SGCB | LIFE & SERMONS OF ICHABOD SPENCER: The Author of "Pastor's Sketches"



If only i would have known about this sooner! Thanks for the heads up I will be looking into this


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I'm certainly no old buck (a mere 4 years in!), but I have enjoyed William Still's book _The Work of the Pastor_. If you want to feel guilty about everything, then read Baxter's book _The Reformed Pastor_. He will constantly make you feel like an underachiever, which can be a good thing. 

If there is one thing my seminary professors told me that has stuck, in terms of being a minister, it is that if you go in thinking you are sufficient, then it is plain that you have no part in the ministry. Ministry is for the insufficient ministering to the insufficient, sinful to the sinful, repentant to those needing repentance. 2 Cor 4-5 are extremely helpful in this regard. 

I would also recommend just about everything that CCEF puts out (Welch, Powlison, Tripp brothers). ONe of the most encouraging things I read when I was down (recommended by your friend Brian Carpenter, in fact he gave it to me) was the biography of Thomas Boston by Andrew Thomson. This is the book to read when everything is getting you down and you feel like quitting.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 7, 2009)

The senior pastor at my church recommended these books when I asked him a few months ago:
Carsons "The Cross and Christian Ministry", the book by Steve Miller on Spurgeon and Leadership, MacArthurs "The book on Leadership", C. Bridges on "The Christian Ministry" and Strauch's book on Eldership. Blackaby's "Spiritual Leadership" and Sanders "Spiritual Leadership".


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 7, 2009)

> If you want to feel guilty about everything, then read Baxter's book _The Reformed Pastor_. He will constantly make you feel like an underachiever, which can be a good thing.



Right on! This makes two votes for _The Reformed Pastor_!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2009)

Three for _The Reformed Pastor._


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, make it Four.


----------



## wookie (Jan 7, 2009)

The book _Reforming Pastoral Ministry: Challenges for Ministry in Postmodern Times_, which I think is excellent BTW, was one of my required readings last semester. Some of the many contributors include familiar names like Mark Dever, Erwin W. Lutzer, Joel R. Beeke, and R. Kent Hughes. Another book, which I'm currently reading right now and believe that it deserves mention, is _Preaching the Whole Bible As Christian Scripture: The Application of Biblical Theology to Expository Preaching_ by Graeme Goldsworthy. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Reforming-Pastoral-Ministry-Challenges-Postmodern/dp/1581341792]Amazon.com: Reforming Pastoral Ministry: Challenges for Ministry in Postmodern Times: John H. Armstrong, Erwin W. Lutzer, Mark Coppenger, Joel R. Beeke, R. Kent Hughes, Thomas N. Smith, Wilbur C. Ellsworth, Jerry Marcellino, Jim Elliff, Arturo G. Azu[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Preaching-Whole-Bible-Christian-Scripture/dp/0802847307]Amazon.com: Preaching the Whole Bible As Christian Scripture: The Application of Biblical Theology to Expository Preaching: Graeme Goldsworthy: Books[/ame]


----------

